# Avance Logic ALS4000 Sound Card



## Skip95901 (Dec 10, 2005)

The sound card worked great in WIN 98. I did a clean install of new WIN XP PRO and now (EZ Media PCI Sound Card Driver Version 1.0) disk is not recognized. Anybody have a clue how I can get a WIN XP Driver for this sound card......Thanks so much.....


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

the driver you are trying to apply is probably not competible with win xp. Go to www.driverguide.com ( requires registration ) and search for your driver.


----------



## audidog88 (Jan 29, 2010)

suggest me some site other that driverguide


----------

